# jede zweite Seite beim drucken ist leer.



## Justin-Sane (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bei mir auf der Arbeit ein Problem was mich noch zum verzweifeln bringt und ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir helfen!

Problem:

Die meisten Rechner bei uns auf der Arbeit laufen mit XPpro und das auch ohne weitere Probleme. Allerdings gibt es einen Rechner der mich echt zur Weißglut treibt. Egal auf welchem Drucker (lokal/Netzwerk) und aus welchem Programm ich drucke, der Drucker spuckt alle zwei Seiten eine leer Seite aus. Sogar wenn ich nur eine besch****** Testseite ausdrucke folgt eine leer Seite. Ich habe mir schon die Einstellungen vorgenommen am dem besagten Rechner , aber ohne Erfolg.
An den Treibern kann es nicht liegen, da alle anderen Rechner im Unternehmen diesen Fehler nicht aufweißen. Deshalb habe ich die vermutung das es an Windows selber liegt bzw. am PostScript Treiber des Rechners. Hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit so einem Problem? 

mfg

Justin


----------



## EmmasPapa (4. Juli 2008)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/501779/de Hast Du vielleicht ein falsches Format?


----------



## Justin-Sane (4. Juli 2008)

EmmasPapa am 04.07.2008 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/501779/de Hast Du vielleicht ein falsches Format?



Auf diesen Artikel bin ich auch schon gestoßen, geholfen hat er mir aber nicht!
Wie gesagt, egal aus welchem Programm ich drucke, jede zweite Seite ist leer.
Auch wenn das Dokument nur eine Seite beinhaltet, es wird immer noch eine zweite leere Seite mit ausgedruckt. Habe die Formate auch schon überprüft, sind alle Standard DIN A4.


----------



## EmmasPapa (4. Juli 2008)

Justin-Sane am 04.07.2008 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 04.07.2008 12:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir in der Firma hatten wir mal das Problem das ein falsches Fach angesteuert wurde. Ist das korrekt eingestellt?


----------



## Ragothy (4. Juli 2008)

Justin-Sane am 04.07.2008 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 04.07.2008 12:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hast du eventuell Duplex-Druck (Beidseitiges Bedrucken eines Blattes) eingestellt? Wenn das eingestellt ist, der Drucker dies aber gar nicht unterstützt, kann es vorkommen, dass immer eine 2. weiße Seite raus kommt....

Edit: In den Druckereigenschaften gibts einen Reiter "Erweitert" dort gibt es unten ein Feld "Trennseite" ... hast du dort evtl. eine Trennseite eingerichtet?


----------



## Justin-Sane (4. Juli 2008)

Ragothy am 04.07.2008 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Justin-Sane am 04.07.2008 12:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also das mit der Trennseite war auch meine erste Vermutung, allerdings ist dort im Feld nichts Eingetragen. 
Was den Duplex-Druck angeht, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es daran liegt.
Wie gesagt egal auf welchem Drucker von diesem Computer gedruckt wird, es ist überall das selbe Phenomen auch auf den Druckern die Duplex-Druck unterstützen.


----------



## EmmasPapa (4. Juli 2008)

Datei->Seite einrichten->Layout->Häckchen bei "Gerade/ungerade raus nehmen


----------



## MSIX38 (4. Juli 2008)

Tinte leer?


----------



## Justin-Sane (4. Juli 2008)

EmmasPapa am 04.07.2008 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Datei->Seite einrichten->Layout->Häckchen bei "Gerade/ungerade raus nehmen



Also ich will ja nicht meckern aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das es daran liegt.
1. dann müsste sich jedes Programm auf dem Rechner automatisch umgestellt haben.
2. es passiert ja auch bei dem Ausdruck einer Testseite und nach meinem Kenntnisstand kann man dort keine Seite einrichten bzw. das Layout ändern.

trotzdem Danke!


----------

